# Honda eu2000i



## Gwilkrrs (Jul 28, 2021)

Generator lightly used, starts right up- 
sometimes on startup green light for power generating isn’t lighting up so it’s not putting out power. I checked wires and connectors- what could this be


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pm me for the service manual.

walk down the service manual on the testing.
it can be almost anything making the inverter to go in to a fail safe mode...

how many hours on the gen set?
and what kind of loads in the past?

start the gen with out the cord plugged in and see if you get a green light.

where is the generator stored?


----------



## Gwilkrrs (Jul 28, 2021)

less then 200 hours-
stored inside a sea can 
loads were light- circular saw limited use light construction

i just had the unit serviced from hard starting after storage-

it had fuel tank, lines and carb cleaned-
unit starts right up now.

i dont have anything plugged in when it is started. sometimes after a second or 3 the light comes on, sometimes not......


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

If it was recently serviced, there could be a loose intermittent connection somewhere. If you don't see anything obvious, sometimes pins in wire harness connections can get pushed back or can become loose so it is always good to check their condition.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is it any better with the eco off?
is the speed servo working right?

yea a circ saw is a hard load...
most are at 10-15 amps....
or more!

test that with a killa watt meter
pm if you need links for those.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Gwilkrrs said:


> loads were light- circular saw limited use light construction





iowagold said:


> yea a circ saw is a hard load...
> most are at 10-15 amps....


Yeah, my 2800W generator struggles with my larger circular saws... Voltage sometimes drops below 75V and the genset shuts down. It requires starting the big circular saw with two or three quick pulls of the trigger to get it up to speed - kind of a manual soft-start.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tabora said:


> Yeah, my 2800W generator struggles with my larger circular saws... Voltage sometimes drops below 75V and the genset shuts down. It requires starting the big circular saw with two or three quick pulls of the trigger to get it up to speed - kind of a manual soft-start.


cool idea tab!
yea large saws are a hard load if you are cutting thick or damp wood as well....
we went the diablo blades and that sure helped the saw life...
they work well for us.
I will have to try the bump start trick!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve run a circular saw with my eu2000 eu2200. Definitely a load that requires a lot of amps. Certainly requires time to let the blade get up to speed before cutting.


----------



## Gwilkrrs (Jul 28, 2021)

iowagold said:


> is it any better with the eco off?
> is the speed servo working right?
> 
> yea a circ saw is a hard load...
> ...




definitely dont have a killa watt meter.........
the saws were small trim saw not a full fledged power circular saw, mostly the gen was used to run a laptop and a light on a remote jobsite- 
i will have to try the eco switch once i get it to output power-
the unit seems to be running higher idle once started then before it was serviced- before service all worked when it was able to start. gas was left in the unit for awhile, i got it out of storage and it started right up but soon died, was very hard to start after that....... inline fuel filter had debri so we sent it out for service cleaning----


got the gen running and putting out power- running lights 10 led lights to light up my shed- eco switch didn’t change the idle either way- unit didn’t seem to get up and power lights like before- they kinda flickered when before they just lit I also plugged in a small compressor the same time and no change in running with eco switch either way


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sounds like there is an issue with the servo for the carb throttle.


----------



## Gwilkrrs (Jul 28, 2021)

iowagold said:


> sounds like there is an issue with the servo for the carb throttle.


thanks-
looks like i will research that a bit-


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Time to buy a shop manual. It’s available online too but we’ll worth 45$ for a hard copy.






EU3000is Generator Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda EU3000is Generator Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the EU3000is K0 generators.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is a 2000i gen set dr


----------



## Gwilkrrs (Jul 28, 2021)

interesting maybe mabe not-
i fire generator and manually throttle it up and it generates power- 
the eco switch doesnt seem to work.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

go through the generator with a good fluke multi meter.
the honda service manual is pretty good on these units.
we have a copy on the service group forum.


----------

